

Microsoft moving towards a Natural User Interface? - ashley
http://latimesblogs.latimes.com/technology/2010/01/ces-microsoft-steve-ballmer-keynote-hp-slate.html

======
ashley
Just wanted to highlight an interesting thought and see what people thought
might be the current trends leading to a NUI: "Altogether, the devices show
Microsoft's vision for the future of computing, one that increasingly will
rely on a host of natural user interfaces to let people abandon the keyboard
in order to speak, point, touch and, eventually, think their commands."

I saw the iPhone dieting app, for example, that tries to skip the manual
process of entering in caloric data by photo recognition.

